# Ich? Fungus?



## darwinsthumb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a betta who has had two small, slightly raised white spots on her for over three months. At the time that these first appeared she stopped eating and was lying on the bottom of the tank. I treated her with an antibiotic and her appetite and activity level returned to normal (she still won't eat betta pellets, though, only flake food). The white spots have not changed or spread in any way. I have treated her with Rid Ich, Copper Safe, and a broad spectrum antifungal/antibacterial medication. I have also bought a heater and raised the temp to about 80 degrees. I can't figure out if she has 
Ich or some sort of fungus... she's not getting better or worse. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

where are they located? I have noticed that male bettas get bumps on either side of their heads just near the eyes. Looks like they are going to sprout horns.
I recently had a betta that got a white pimple and swelling on his head- not once but twice. treated him with an antibacterial and at present he seems ok.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you could get a picture that would help.


----------

